# Home Ec



## Claire (May 1, 2005)

Someone bemoaned the lack of home ec nowadays in one line (can't remember who, mea culpa, I'm sorry).  I'm 50, and took home ec from 7th grade through my senior year in high school.  I mostly did it for an "easy A".  Mom was very ahead of her time in nutrition, had to sew a lot (4 TALL daughters on a sergeant's pay).  So I'd get to class already knowing how to do most of the things we were going to do.  But I learned a lot more than I thought I did.  My husband was astonished when he found I knew what the "mother sauces" were (I think an entire quarter in 8th or freshman year)(probably because I never make them!!!).  But so much has helped me over the years, in reality.  From diet fads through knowing silly odd little things about childbirth and rearing (don't have any myself, but freinds have been astonished with a hint or historical bit I can come up with.  How many of you took home ec, and what, if anything, did you come away with?  Any funny stories?


----------



## GB (May 1, 2005)

I remember taking home ec for a semester. We learned some basic cooking and at the end of the semester we were supposed to cook a meal that we would end up serving to our parents. Well my buddy and I were in charge of baking the cookies. We decided that it would be funny if we used salt instead of sugar. Well it WAS funny, but only to us


----------

